# Opinions for 1st day at home please



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would definitely bring her along. She'll be fine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm on the fence - I think it really depends on Victoria. If she is shy, showing stress and having trouble adjusting on that first day then I would cancel.

Victoria may only have gone to several shows to get her championship, but she would have been taking to many places and been held by many strangers to prepare her to be shown. She should have a level of resiliency that a pet dog may not have. 

Plus you will be there, and this visit will only be a few hours.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Let us know what you decided to do. I would want to show off my new dog, if Victoria is a trooper and your hosts don't mind a canine plus one I am excited for you and Merlin.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I would plan on going and bringing her along, telling your friend that you think Victoria will be fine to travel, but if she seems unsettled you don't want to stress her more, so may cancel on Sunday am. I'm sure your friend will understand that. 

Victoria isn't a pup. As long as she is with you and has been well socialized (which she should be given the situation) she should be happy and adjusted enough to just be with you regardless of place. You'll know if she's uncomfortable, but I would think she should be fine with going multiple places so soon into her journey with you.

Keep us posted! Am getting excited for you Dechi - only 2 more days!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If she seems reasonably comfortable with you I would bring her along to help give her a chance to bond with you. Can you make your acceptance of the invite a maybe, depending on how she is doing?


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations and only two more days to go!! How exciting! 

How far away is this summer house? If it's relatively close, I'd definitely bring her along and cut the visit short if she's showing stress. You can even just go for the lunch portion or just a casual visit for the pm. . We are looking forward to meeting Victoria!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I saw this question late last night and decided not to bother logging on at that time.

I'll admit I'm surprised at the answers! I saw that you were simply posing a rhetorical question and had already decided you would not accept the invitation. But were simply wondering what we would do in your shoes.

I most definitely would not take my new dog away from its new home and its new life and its new "brother" at that point.

You have such a wonderful (imo) plan for introducing them to each other, for easing Victoria in to her new circumstances... Let her get used to her new life and see if you can take a raincheck for a couple of weeks hence.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would pass on the invitation, and give her a few calm days at home getting used to her new family and routine. Even if she proves to be a social butterfly you all need time to get to know each other. Time enough for parties when you know how she will react to them.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> If she seems reasonably comfortable with you I would bring her along to help give her a chance to bond with you. Can you make your acceptance of the invite a maybe, depending on how she is doing?


My friend knows there is a good chance I am not coming. Not because of Victoria, but because of my health. I didn't go into the doggy details with her, since she's not really a dog person.

We've agreed that I would give a definite answer on Sunday morning.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sammy the spoo said:


> Congratulations and only two more days to go!! How exciting!
> 
> How far away is this summer house? If it's relatively close, I'd definitely bring her along and cut the visit short if she's showing stress. You can even just go for the lunch portion or just a casual visit for the pm. . We are looking forward to meeting Victoria!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It's about a 1 hour drive to get there.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful Blue said:


> I saw this question late last night and decided not to bother logging on at that time.
> 
> I'll admit I'm surprised at the answers! I saw that you were simply posing a rhetorical question and had already decided you would not accept the invitation. But were simply wondering what we would do in your shoes.
> 
> ...


I haven't made up my mind yet, which is why I wanted opinions.

Right now I am leaning more towards not going. I like to take my time to bond before I take new dogs to other places.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I would go and take her, and just keep her close to you. Maybe a crate for while your eating, then back in your arms, that will make her feel protected and bonding. My girls have been older, and the first day I get them away we go. After going in the car 2 or 3 times, they are ready and waiting (unless they get car sick). Never had one get car sick.

I take treats and while holding them give them a treat food does a lot for most dogs, especially special treats.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

In case anyone is wondering, we didn't go. For many reasons, but the main one being that I felt she would have thought I was bringing her back home if In
had put her in the car. And I didn't want to disappoint her.

I think she needs more time to adjust at home before we take a car ride.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi that was a good decision since you say she seems a little home sick. Giving her more time to adjust to being with you and Merlin and her new digs was a wise decision on your part. I am sorry you missed your friend's party though.


----------

